

Room Available @ Palo Alto Hacker House - secolinsky

We have many people working for their start-ups.  We have a Stanford student, two facebook employees, a  consultant/python developer, an Arc hacker, and a few start-up founders,  One of our roommates has left and we've got space for one more hacker.  Contact mquatzalcoatl at gmail dot ccm if interested.<p>Here is more info:  http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/go/Hackerhouse
======
zbruhnke
What does rent typically run with utilities? I noticed that it looks like the
address you gave appeared to be posted before the house was ever moved into,
and judging from your post it looks like you all have been there for a while
now.

I do not currently live in SV but I do travel back and forth some and plan to
move there within the next 18 months full time

